# Propolis Market?



## WilliesHoneyCo (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anybody got a line on a good place to sell this stuff? I was getting 125 a pound locally but I want to move it faster than I am. Don't want to make 8 bucks a pound through some of the mail order places either.


----------

